# 4th iui fingers crossed.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone  ,
I have just had my folilcle scan for my 4th attempt of iui and we will go ahead with the treatment tomorrow morning i am just sooooooooooooooo excited    more than i was for my first 3 attempts which all sadly failed . I feel soo much more    about this go am i just silly i really do hope we get a . I aint had any clomid this time round and they said i have one full size folilcle and my lining is 9mm which is a good sign i hope.
Here in derby we get 6 funded iuis these are my last 3 attempts so it has to work for one of them i will keep everything crossed and hope.
Take care and i wish you all  and lots and lots of    nicky xx.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck!! I start taking my clomid tonight for my IUI and am thinking positive too!!

Come and join us http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.90

Love Saila xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicky

Fab news hunny!!! wishing you loads of luck,you know where I am if you need me   

Kelly x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

I've PM'd you chick!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi nicky wishing u loads of luck and hope u get a BFP

Kate xx


----------

